# Offshore fishing list



## lonestarbluewater (Apr 20, 2016)

I need name's and numbers for future open boat trips this summer. Hey guys this is Captain Tony and I will be running three different offshore fishing boats this season out of Galveston and Freeport. Throughout this season I will offer "Open Boat trips" these trips will leave the dock at 630 am and be back by 4pm we will be targeting Snapper, Kings, Ling, Mahi, and Grouper. I will provide everything except food drinks and sunscreen this trip $250 per fishermen I will also offer an overnight deepdrop for Golden Tilefish and other deep water fish with electric reels and then run a little further to fish for Tuna all through the night at the floaters this trip will be $400 per fisherman. Please text your name and number if you would like to be notified when I have openings for these trips. 832 287 0802 Tight lines to everyone and FISHON!


----------

